# Ottawa Ontario breeders?



## gwenna (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello - I am hoping to get a puppy in the spring/summer and am starting now to look as I understand it can take awhile. I'm located in Ottawa Ontario and hoping to not have to travel too far. I have found a few breeders online but am not sure if they are reputable or not... finding reviews seems tricky. I have found A&R Country Kennels, they seem to have quite a few breeds but she was quick to answer my emails. Perfect Puppies who seems to be good, but I'm having trouble contacting her. And Nancy's Kennel, who I'm not sure of because her prices are so much lower. Does any one have any advice? 

I think we want a cockapoo  I have had a dog before and was raised with labs and one cocker spaniel. My son will be 7, we also have a couple cats. My son wants a dog who will play with him, and snuggle and hopefully sleep in his bed (once old enough to sleep through the night). I want a dog that isn't too big, 30 lbs or so at most. I seem to have narrowed it down to cockerpoo, or a mini goldendoodle. 

I got my last dog (a beagle/aussie mix) at 11 months old, he was raised in a barn and was a handful forever. I didn't do much reading before getting him and can see I didn't get him from a very good place. He wasn't well socialized and was a lot of work. I am hoping to have a better experience this time, and trying to do the homework. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I got Little Miss Maggie May from Nancy. She's a beautiful little dog who I show in Rally Obedience. She loves everyone and is a great snuggler too. Maggie was also chosen as a TopPetModel for the Ottawa Pet Expo this past November. Nancy is a very nice lady who cares more about her dogs than her house. 

I have met a puppy from Perfect Puppies. She was a nice little dog too.

Unfortunately no body around here does any health testing of their dogs so you pretty much have to go with your gut feeling. Good luck in your search. Where 'bouts in Ottawa are you?


----------



## gwenna (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you  Maggie is a cutie! I hope to do something like Rally-O with a dog. I appreciate the comments. 
I'm in Barrhaven.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Rally-O is lots of fun. It's nice that the Canadian Kennel Club now registers mixed breed dogs allowing them to compete in trials.

I'm not to to far from you out in Metcalfe.


----------



## Goaliemom (Jan 3, 2017)

Good morning ladies,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in this thread but our family is looking to adopt a cockapoo puppy. I have looked at many breeder websites and had found one that was quite interesting but last night found very disturbing review which leads up to think it is a puppy mill &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;. 

I have read your recommendation for Nancy's Kennel and am intreagued but would appreciate any info you could share with me. Gwenna, have you reserved your puppy? 

PS: I too live in Barrhaven lol!


----------



## gwenna (Nov 18, 2016)

I have been talking to A&R Country Kennels as they recently had a litter of cockapoos and am hoping bringing one home in March. I had asked Nancy when she might have puppies and she mentioned shih-poo's coming up, but no word on cockapoos.


----------

